# How far...



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

new1 said:


> ...would you guys say a 40-45 lb bow is powerful enough to kill a deer? It's an old bow that isn't very fast.
> 
> Thanks


check your state regs to see what the min. poundage is. and probably use a coc broadhead


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah buddy go for it just keep your shots maxed to 30 yards. I killed deer with a bow at 40pounds and got a pass thru at 15 yards so you're good just don't use mechanical broadheads.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends... 40yds with a perfect shot... But I'd keep it 25 or less


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

keep it 25 or less. I kill my deer, with my 40 pound PSE spydr last year at 20 yards. make sure you are dead on, 40 pounds is not as forgiving as 60, and make sure to pick a good broadhead. slick trick, muzzy, magnus, anything along those lines.


----------



## new12archery (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the info I'm just getting into bowhunting and I don't really want to spend a lot of money right now. Right now I'm using a pretty old pse bow that someone was selling. Hopefully next year I'll have a better bow.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

40-45lbs is plenty with a good cut on cantact broadhead like magnus stingers.


----------



## new12archery (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there a good arrow that isn't terribly expensive that you guys would recommend?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Beman ICS hunter JR. or easton ST epic/axis JR. I used beman ICS and they were good.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Beman ICS but if you want a cheaper version of the same arrow get cabelas carbon hunters.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, but those are not youth arrows, they make arrows designed for 45 pull back and lower.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, but those are not youth arrows, they make arrows designed for 45 pull back and lower.


Beman ICS junoirs $30 for 6 last I saw. They should work alright.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

What ever you do do not get a mechanical broadhead for that poundage. GET A FIXED BLADE.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

or if your heart is destined on a rage, get the 40ke's


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> or if your heart is destined on a rage, get the 40ke's


:lol: you just had to throw that in. For low poundage BH11 is right, get a fixed Blade or a cut on cantact head.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol: you just had to throw that in. For low poundage BH11 is right, get a fixed Blade or a cut on cantact head.


mechanical will defunction in air


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> mechanical will defunction in air


?????What do you mean?????

That they will open during flight? That can happen no matter what poundage or what speed you bow and arrow is shooting.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

how do they defunction in air??? thats one of the dumbest things ive ever heard after that statement I said. the worst part is that was completely serious.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just do go mech


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Just *don't* go mech


x2.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

with fixed blade broadheads and some good arrows I'd say 30-35 yards for deer if u accidentally hit shoulder.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Your fine man. You can kill a deer 30-35 yards. I killed my first deer with only 40 pounds. Easy pasy through at 22 yards.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Everybody is saying out to 30 but I would around 25 would be my max range.


----------

